# Alltrax Toolkit help



## AlltraxRich (May 14, 2012)

Rath,

What kind of inconsistent amp draw are you having? 

The throttle rate is just how fast the controller is going to react to a change in the throttle. 

I suspect its a throttle curve problem. The SPM has a different curve characteristic than the AXE, especially on the torque side of things. The AXE's current limit at low throttle positions was its max rated current. The SPM has a graduated curve by default. You can mimic the AXE by going to the torque curve, and in the grid with the numbers settings all the values in the right column to 100, except for the first one leave that at 0.

Rich Csuk
Alltrax Inc
http://www.alltraxinc.com


----------

